# R.I.P Ashdale Cruise Master



## amyneave (28 October 2011)

Reports from another thread on here is that Ashdale Cruise Master has been PTS. Seen no offical conformation, but from the other thread it sadly seems to be true. 
Very sad if this is indeed true. I  always had a soft spot for this horse.
Thoughts go to all his connections, especially Emily Gilruth, for which the past couple of years must have been tough. 
R.I.P Splash


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 October 2011)

I didn't know this, how sad.   I knew he had surgery after Badminton as a friend who works for his owner told me, but so sorry to hear he has been pts.   Thoughts to all involved with him, and as you say especially Emily.


----------



## Maesfen (28 October 2011)

amyneave said:



			I  always had a soft spot for this horse.
Thoughts go to all his connections, especially Emily Gilruth, for which the past couple of years must have been tough. 
R.I.P Splash
		
Click to expand...


Couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## amyneave (28 October 2011)

I believe that it has been pretty much confirmed now. 

R.I.P Splash.


----------



## fastfilly (28 October 2011)

oh no that's dreadful! He had an big invasive operation for kissing spines after Badminton i believe yet competed recently. very sad for the previous rider's connections.


----------



## amyneave (28 October 2011)

Thats right. He competed at Oasby OI with Oli a couple of weeks ago. He was retired xc though, and reports of ACM walking back lame past the finish. However I believe from the other post in CR that he was PTS due to internal reasons


----------



## amyneave (28 October 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/391/310234.html

Just seen this news article. It says he had 'neurological problems' and 'a number of internal problems that unfortunately couldn&#8217;t be treated'

very sad.

Made a very quick video for him if anyone is interested. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FG3jSdPy_g


----------



## fastfilly (28 October 2011)

i really hope it's an accurate report of what happened the poor gorgeous horse and that it wasn't preventable. Sad all the same.
Really enjoyed the video!


----------



## Orangehorse (28 October 2011)

Lovely video, RIP.  Then watched Springalong and now feeling tearful.


----------



## digitalangel (31 October 2011)

really sad to read this - hoping we can learn more about these neurological issues. was it really KS?


----------



## amyneave (1 November 2011)

neurological issues seem to be a huge issue these days. hopefully research can be done into them


----------

